# help on Demon wings



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok the puter lost a website I was saving. My wife fell in love with a set of demon wings and i figured that she has had a couple bad weeks I would get them for her. She plans on using them with her Vampress costume and I will do my best to describe them

Red in color
They were made of a rubber type compound
They had a pointed tail
And if I remember right they had exposed bones that showed through the wings.

I believe thay were around $50 

anyone know where I saw these at? I am really hoping that someone had seen them. i have tried every search engine and every combo of input but I just cant find them. These actually were really cool and not eh real cheep wire and nylon stocking covered kind.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductId/1ca67d35-80e6-4fa9-9f88-4cc5b41893a8/

by any chance are these them


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

There was also one this year at several of the Halloween stores that was articulated with pull strings and would open out to about 3 to 4 feet wide. The box also came with teeth and a latex set of horns. I saw it at Spritis, and Halloween Adventure, and 2 other Halloween stores in Knoxville, TN. The overall color was blue and gray.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Think I know the site, I'll try to dig it up for you. Just switching computers, printed out my favorites.


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

OK, can't find my list. The ones that I'm thinking about are made by Specter Studios. I tried a search and couldn't locate them, but they are for sale on ebay. Do a search on bat wings or tattered bat wings.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

if they are the ones I think they are, they are pretty common in costume shops now a days. I have a grey par i got at Eddie's Trick Shop, but i don't know if you have an equivilent of that in MASS.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I wonder if this could be hacked into a decent set of wings?

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2945343

-TM


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe one of these?
http://www.paleeye.com/index.php?cPath=68


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Are these it?
http://www.specterstore.com/store/catalog/wings.html


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I bet you were looking for wings like mine.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This is cool... Curious what the mechanics are behind it.






-TM


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

the wings sound awesome.... ever find the site? I wanna see ;O)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

hawkchucker said:


> Red in color
> They were made of a rubber type compound
> They had a pointed tail
> And if I remember right they had exposed bones that showed through the wings.


If they were like the wings I showed a few posts back then I got them at Spirit.
http://www.spirithalloween.com/accessories_wings/rubber-demon-wings-with-back-bone/


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Terrormaster said:


> This is cool... Curious what the mechanics are behind it.
> 
> -TM


That's the most basic type of deployable costume wings. I always work the Masquerade at Archon and that's the design I see used on pretty much every winged costume that enters. Two uprights come up from the person's back. There's a joint at the top of the upright. The main "bone" of the wing is jointed to the upright with about 6" going beyond that joint. A string is attached at the very end of the bone. Pull the string down, and the wing extends. Anatomically inaccurate as hell but it's the easiest way to extend a wing. The wings need to be extremely lightweight since you're working a very short lever arm to extend them.

To get a more accurate wing movement you'd need a double 4-bar mechanism.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty cool demon wings, especially for $35!

I make faery wings, and this includes bat/demon/dragon wings, too. So if anyone is in need, my prices are reasonable and I do mostly custom work, so you get exactly what you want. 

http://www.myspace.com/wingsandfaerythings

/self promotion


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

where is the string pulled from?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@SI: Looks like it's attached to his elbows. If you watch the clip the actor is always moving the elbows and they seem to stay in sync with the wings.

@Rev: Thanks - I was thinking along those those lines in regards to the rig. I was more curious how it was controlled. But after observing the vid a few times I'm pretty certain it's works the way I explained above. I agree, a 4-bar mechanism would be best for opening and closing wings. I actually have a sketch on my whiteboard of a 4-bar mech wing.

If you let the vid play through, there's some other related clips of wing mechs which include a couple 4-bar designs, albeit all manually operated via handles or elbow straps.

-TM


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

favorite how to on building static demon wings


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Lotus said:


> favorite how to on building static demon wings


Very cool! Is there something similar to latex that I could use, since I have a latex allergic, and handling it isn't too appealing.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

This has gone away from the original costume question.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Did it? I see the post header is "help on Demon wings." Are we still not discussing this?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Did it? I see the post header is "help on Demon wings." Are we still not discussing this?


If you read the post, hawkchucker was looking for a specific set of wings that his wife wanted. He lost the link to the site that had them and he described what they looked like. He was not wanting to build wings.



hawkchucker said:


> ....I will do my best to describe them
> 
> Red in color
> They were made of a rubber type compound
> ...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Seems weird to cut the thread here, but you're the moderator.


----------



## zombienanny67 (Mar 16, 2007)

omg such cool wings out there , hauntiholik , theyre great where'd did ya get em?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Haunti, instead of cutting it, why not split it into a new topic? Probably my fault - I'm notorious for hijacking threads.

-TM


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Haunti those are great wings


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks Lotus!


----------



## jfoster38122 (Jul 20, 2008)

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=871


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

jfoster38122 said:


> http://www.halloweenasylum.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=871


Now that's what I'M talkin about!

Found em in black too: http://www.halloweenasylum.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=870

-TM


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Haunti.
Yup those are the guys I am looking for. However I would love to know how the mechanics work on the movable ones. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## r0b3r7 (Aug 9, 2008)

*Latex Wings with Bones Showing*

How about here?
http://www.specterstore.com/store/catalog/wings_bat-wings.html


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice. But she likes the one with the tail.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Does anyone have the expanding ones from the link above. I was wondering if they are sturdy enough to hold a coat of latex .. to thicken them up?


----------



## Catterfly (Aug 17, 2008)

hawkchucker said:


> Haunti.
> Yup those are the guys I am looking for. However I would love to know how the mechanics work on the movable ones. Anyone have a clue?


I am also really interested in how those wings work. I would love to make them a lot larger, but am really worried that they expanding mechanism won't be able to support very much weight at all.


----------



## Catterfly (Aug 17, 2008)

How much are those wings going for anyway?


----------



## Catterfly (Aug 17, 2008)

Bump. ^_^


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Catterfly said:


> How much are those wings going for anyway?


Which wings are you referring to?

-TM


----------



## Catterfly (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.halloweenasylum.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=870

Those were the ones I was referring to, but $50 + shipping for really cheap plastic parts seems like quite a big rip off. I'd be willing to pay some for them just so I can tear it apart and see HOW they are put together, but yeah...not paying that. That's why I was wondering if anyone else had bought some before and could post pics of the wing mechanism. The scale I'm looking to make is quite a bit larger.


----------

